# Derelict Pub/Restaurant, Cambridgeshire [Image Heavy]



## UrbanVisitor (Jul 29, 2013)

This once very busy local pub/restaurant once hosted a bustling crowd on a daily basis. Serving good food at reasonable prices was once the nature of this busy. Now nature itself has taken hold of this venue.

The venue has gone through various owners in its recent years, but in 2011 has had all of the light fittings, boilers, pipework and cabling stolen so I imagine a pretty empty shell. The site is securely boarded hence outdoor photos and the grounds.

The latest news on this place: "Developers are moving forward with plans to build a truckstop and services on the site of a closed pub. A planning application is yet to be submitted but the parish council said it did not object in principle to the site being used as services. The pub has been closed for many years."

Plenty of photos and the full album can be found here. 

Enjoy!




Derelict Pub/Restaurant, Cambridgeshire by urbanvisitor, on Flickr




Derelict Pub/Restaurant, Cambridgeshire by urbanvisitor, on Flickr




Derelict Pub/Restaurant, Cambridgeshire by urbanvisitor, on Flickr




Derelict Pub/Restaurant, Cambridgeshire by urbanvisitor, on Flickr




Derelict Pub/Restaurant, Cambridgeshire by urbanvisitor, on Flickr




Derelict Pub/Restaurant, Cambridgeshire by urbanvisitor, on Flickr




Derelict Pub/Restaurant, Cambridgeshire by urbanvisitor, on Flickr




Derelict Pub/Restaurant, Cambridgeshire by urbanvisitor, on Flickr




Derelict Pub/Restaurant, Cambridgeshire by urbanvisitor, on Flickr




Derelict Pub/Restaurant, Cambridgeshire by urbanvisitor, on Flickr




Derelict Pub/Restaurant, Cambridgeshire by urbanvisitor, on Flickr




Derelict Pub/Restaurant, Cambridgeshire by urbanvisitor, on Flickr




Derelict Pub/Restaurant, Cambridgeshire by urbanvisitor, on Flickr




Derelict Pub/Restaurant, Cambridgeshire by urbanvisitor, on Flickr


----------



## steve2109 (Jul 31, 2013)

Not changed since I was there, i know someone failed recently as it was sealed tight, guess the metal fairies have been back, looks like you missed the house behind it to !! thanks for sharing


----------



## old git (Aug 1, 2013)

steve2109 said:


> Not changed since I was there, i know someone failed recently as it was sealed tight, guess the metal fairies have been back, looks like you missed the house behind it to !! thanks for sharing



Had a look a while back .Has it still got token heras round it? I missed the house too but not next time!


----------



## UrbanVisitor (Aug 1, 2013)

steve2109 said:


> Not changed since I was there, i know someone failed recently as it was sealed tight, guess the metal fairies have been back, looks like you missed the house behind it to !! thanks for sharing



Steve2109, star. Cannot believe I missed this. Next trip planned!  Thanks!


----------



## UrbanVisitor (Aug 2, 2013)

So had a little re-visit yesterday after the mentioned missing house! Fantastic place, lost the sun unfortunately so back another day for a full report.

*IMPORTANT INFO: Their is an exposed underground sewer system filled with water on the site - please be careful when navigating around as it looks to be very deep and stagnant.*


----------

